# Another recipe naming round!



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Help me shorten this -- not for menu, for book:

Roasted duck and goat cheese filled crepes with watermelon and cucumber syrup (watermelon & cucmber juice reduced with sugar, fresh thyme & rosemary, hint of cinnamon, 1 dried chili pepper, vodka)

Thank you!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

ground clove, mustard powder, curry powder, crushed red pepper towards the end of the reduction


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Duck and Crepes.

Simple and understated.


----------



## ara gureghian (Nov 22, 2004)

Since you will never get all the ingredient names in the tittle of your dish... how about just invent a new word that will create curiosity which in turn will create your explaining of what sounds really very creative and wonderful...

"Roasduck in Crepes"

Be well...

PS: might... maybe... try adding a hint of "crushed pineapple and a couple drops of vanilla extract"...


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll give it a try in the next go around in a little while, thank you for the suggestion. I am very open to suggestions -- I am not territorial with creativity in the kitchen


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

"Quackenbaa Crepes" drenched in "Gardenier Sauce" 

duck-quack
goat-baa
cucumber and watermelon-garden

Just kidding...they sound wonderful!


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

How about #7


----------



## kaffeenjunkie (Aug 23, 2005)

A little fun with babelfish yielded these

épicé crepes de la canard

doux crepes du canard

canard crepes avec pastèque

canard crepes avec le concombre


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

How about:

"Cheese & Quackers"?

 Mark


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

LOL, Thats a good one.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol: I love this forum, you guys and gals are great. You have made my morning -- big smile on my face.


----------

